# DDupleks



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Anybody ever try these? They look like they work well and are designed to create major trauma to the inner cavity of the animal without the bullet exiting and with minimal bleeding. I wonder if they work like they show it does.

Here is the site. http://www.ddupleks.lv/EN/articles/show/hunting-ammunition

Get on there and look around and see what you think. Watch the videos in the tests section.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow....sold me, just ordered a few different boxes from Sportsmansguide, the Hexolit 32 looks to be one hell of a wicked round. Thanks for the heads-up, can't wait to try these out!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Going to look into those myself...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

They look devastating on the ballistics gel! If I had some hogs to hunt I'd try them out too! 

Clayjunky, let us know how they do when you get some! Nothing better than someone on here trying them out and giving us a review.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

A couple members have complained about that link being infected. Click at your own risk.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Its just as infected as the PFF is with that arcadeweb crap.The people that complained shouldn't be on the PFF because its on here too. Just don't click on the highlighted words in the article. They are not part of the article. If you look on the PFF you will see some words that are highlighted and underlined for no reason and when you move your mouse over them they show an advertisement. IDK what arcadeweb advertisements is but its on most sites you go to and they do not harm your computer and won't annoy you if you don't click on them. 

I hate when people don't know what they are doing and then complain and blame it on someone else! :thumbdown:

*The link is just fine.*


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I wrote the manufacturer inquiring about rifled barrels and a few hours later they replied, these are ok to use in both smooth and rifled barrels. I've been hard pressed to find another round more accurate then Hastings Laser Slugs(1.5" @100yds) but I'm excited to try these out.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I have never seen a highlighted or underlined word on here that is a link.



deersniper270 said:


> IDK what arcadeweb advertisements is but its on most sites you go to and they do not harm your computer and won't annoy you if you don't click on them.
> 
> I hate when people don't know what they are doing and then complain and blame it on someone else! :thumbdown:


arcadeweb is ad-ware that is on *YOUR* computer.

http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2011-102111-1731-99


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well like I said it don't bother me at all. No pop ups or anything and it doesn't damage my computer. I just ignore them.


----------

